# Can U stick a wood stove pipe up a regular chimney??



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

Well - yes I guess technically I can stick the wood stove pipe up there........but is it safe to do it like that? I have a wood stove and I could set it on the hearth and stick the flue up the chimney? Or do I have to put in a metal liner flue? Or do I have to buy a new "insert" and use it? And if I cannot stick the flue up there.....why? What bad would happen? Smoke? Thank you.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

We had ours professionally installed that way. 
It is a seamless steel liner (round stovepipe)with a nifty little door at 
the elbow behind the stove, for easy cleaning.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Are you talking about running it up the flue of an existing fireplace?


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

We did it.. cut a hole right through the wall above the mantle, put in a liner and ran the pipe and capped the top.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Regular stovepipe will rust, but safe enough I think if the regular chimney is still in good condition. you would need to check it every year. Stainless probably ok and last longer. Running pipe up helps with draw especially where original masonary chimney is large diameter. Fireplaces burn faster and hotter and need bigger chimney diameter.


----------



## cowboy joe (Sep 14, 2003)

gone-a-milkin said:


> We had ours professionally installed that way.
> It is a seamless steel liner (round stovepipe)with a nifty little door at
> the elbow behind the stove, for easy cleaning.


Same type set up here except did it myself. The stainless liner meets local code. Old fireplace never drafted properly. Woodstove with right sized liner works great.


----------



## foxtrapper (Dec 23, 2003)

Ran regular black pipe up through my old flue over a decade ago. It's worked fine for me.


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

I meant can I just stick the end of the wood stove pipe up there and not use a liner all the way up the chimney. I was thinking - can I just stick the end only of the flue up into the chimney. .....but it sounds like that is not a good idea. I should get a stainless liner, and connect that to the wood stove?

The chimney is good, and we had it cleaned last fall but it does not draw well and so we thought of setting a wood stove on the hearth. 

What works best? A wood stove that just uses the chimney or one of the "inserts"? How are they different? Maybe that should be for another thread.....I will start a new thread


----------



## mamita (May 19, 2008)

we ran the metal flue up thru our chimney, even tho it was in perfect condition. (fireplace wasn't old, we just wanted a woodstove instead) as mentioned, it was then the diameter required and also we needed to extend it a bit higher than the original chimney for best draw. that elbow behind the stove with the nifty little door makes cleaning such a breeze. no big mess, as we just tape a garbage bag around it..clean away...take down and toss. love it! just will mention here that we picked the woodstove over the insert solely because I love the look of it. at first I thought it would provide more overall heat, but my friend's insert works amazing. also I can cook on my woodstove, which was a major factor.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

meanwhile said:


> I meant can I just stick the end of the wood stove pipe up there and not use a liner all the way up the chimney.


Technically, it should be lined. But I know dozens of people who do it the way you mention. They run stove pipe right into an existing chimney. The problem is, will the chimney hold if there were a chimney fire? Is it in good enough shape?
It's not the safest way to do it, but it is done quite often the way you ask about.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

"I meant can I just stick the end of the wood stove pipe up there and not use a liner all the way up the chimney. "

That would be a Darwin award waiting to happen. The creosote would build up on the chimney, and instead of falling into the fireplace would fall into the gap between the pipe and chimney wall. If a chimney fire started, it would be much worse and much longer than a regular chimney fire. Not to mention any insurance company would send out an inspector after the fact, find the improper installation, and laugh in your face if you tried to collect.


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

Ok - I get it now. I sure don't want to find myself in the Darwin Award books! My kids love those books......OK - I need to line the chimney and do it right. Thank you!


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

if your chimney is in good shape and has a proper ceramic liner then yes you may do that with the use of a metal plate that mounts in at the bottom as a kind of thimble like you would use when going thru a wall or ceiling , however this will probably not fix your draw issue that is caused by a large cold chimney with a huge thermal mass that may not be tall enough a stainless liner , tat still installs the metal plate at the bottom to close off your chimney but runs a liner pipe all the way up and out of your current flue to get it 2-4 feet higher will probably do a much better job 

my advise with chinmeys , is let some insured bonded chiney tech at least tell you what they would do , but probably just lett them do it also 

i am a huge do it my selfer , but i let the factory trained and insured techs install it so that my insurance company and mother were happy my insurance company didn't rase my insurance at all for adding a free standing wood stove and my mother doesn't go to bed with visions of her only grand kids dieing of carbon monoxide or a house fire. win win and it was 500 dollars and ment i didn't have to spend hours on my very very steep roof.


----------



## christie (May 10, 2008)

I prefer wood stoves over inserts. Wood stves throw way more heat. Ambiant heat is givin from the body of the stove. An inserts box is in the fore place and its just radiating up the chimny. But iof you don't need that much heat and rather have the space that a wood stove wood take up then thats when an insert is good.
Another thing, if your flue already doesn't draft well, you sticking the pipe up there won't make it draft anybetter. You still need a good draft even w/ a wood stove. Everytime you open the door wafts off smoke will come pouring into your house!!
We have a woodstove pipe connected into our furnace chimney. With no liner and that is working fine.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Lots of wood stoves use regular clay lined chimneys. They meet code and are fine if they are in good condition. You do not have to use a steel liner unless the flue is too big or in bad shape. For example an 8x8 square clay liner is equivelant to a 6 inch round. I see lots of SS lined 8x8's because they were told it was to big at 8inches.


----------



## NEfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

I would run pipe through it! The house we bought had a wood burner and they used the brick chimney to vent it out. They ran pipe to the brick then stopped. Our insurance agent came and said they would not insure the house the way it was set up. The inspection we had also said the chimney needed repaired. We took it out since we were remodeling and it would have been in the middle of the kitchen. We were shocked that they did not burn the house down! The chimney was totally falling apart and they had no idea--the mortar was like sand and it had burned all the way through is some places--the bricks were charred black on the outside of the chimney in the attic of the house! 

Be safe and spend the extra money on lining the chimney!


----------

